# Departure taxes for Barbados, Tobago and Antigua



## Cathyb (Feb 22, 2011)

Done research online and with Expedia and still don't really know if we have to come up with airport departure taxes in:

Barbados
Tobago
Antigua

If the answer is yes -- will they accept credit cards or U.S. dollars or must we pay in their currency?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 23, 2011)

Trinidad and Tobago Departure Tax Info

Airport
Tobago's Crown Point International airport (TAB) is 8 miles (13km) from the capital, Scarborough, and close to all the main hotels.
A departure tax of TT$100 (£11.30, US$16) per person is levied on international departures from Tobago. Transit passengers and children under five years of age are exempt. You must purchase your departure tax tickets, from a kiosk at the front of the airport building, before entering the departure gate.

Telephone: (868) 639-0509
Website: www.crownpointairport.com

Barbados Departure Tax Info - scroll down a good bit to find the info.
Here it is in copy & paste form
Departure Tax & Taxes

"Airport Departure Tax is no longer payable at the airline check-in desk as it should be included in the cost of your airline ticket - please check your ticket to confirm this. This tax (passenger service charge) is payable by all passengers (over the age of 12 years) leaving the island. The amount is BDS$55/US$27.50 and is exempt for stays under 24 hours. "

Airport Departure Tax Info for Antigua - Again scroll down a good bit to find the info - Here it is in copy and paste form

"Departure Tax & Taxes
Departure tax is payable by all adults and children age 12 years and over when leaving Antigua, unless you are in transit (and stay for less than 24 hours), when you are exempt. The amount is US$28 per person for non Caricom Citizens (Caricom Citizens EC$50), payable in cash only at the special booth located outside Departures once you have checked in for your flight. Lengthy queues can occur during busy periods, so make sure that you arrive at the airport with time to spare. "

Antigua and Barbuda Customs Currency and Airport Tax Regulations Details 


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 23, 2011)

*Richard -- many thanks!*



MULTIZ321 said:


> Trinidad and Tobago Departure Tax Info
> 
> Airport
> Tobago's Crown Point International airport (TAB) is 8 miles (13km) from the capital, Scarborough, and close to all the main hotels.
> ...



Richard: You were so kind to research the three countries for departure taxes for me -- thank you so much!  Was surprised how expensive Antigua fees are ($28US/pp)!


----------



## bellesgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

If we are flying from Tobago to Trinidad, do we have to pay the departure tax?  The tax ($16) would be almost as much as the airfare ($24).  hopefully this is not considered an international departure, since they are basically the same country.  My guess is we will have to pay when we leave Trinidad.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 25, 2011)

*No fees*



bellesgirl said:


> If we are flying from Tobago to Trinidad, do we have to pay the departure tax?  The tax ($16) would be almost as much as the airfare ($24).  hopefully this is not considered an international departure, since they are basically the same country.  My guess is we will have to pay when we leave Trinidad.



I just read on www.mytobago.info/airtravel06.php that as of of March 2008 the fees are collected by the airlines.  Hopefully that is current.


----------

